# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  خد يابحر اخر ذكرياتي ونسيني اخر همومي ...

## روعة الدنيا

سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركته .... 
اخباركم انشاء الله تماام .... 
صباحكم ومسائكم سكر وعسل .... 
المهم اليوم جايبه الكم صور من تصويري .... 
وانشااء الله يعجبكم << اقول اخلاصي علينا  :embarrest:  
نبدا ....... 
} مدخل ...~~ 

تصبح الاطلال في فكري وذاتي 
في الضمير اتعيش لا يمكن تحيل 
.
.
كم تذكرتي السنين الماضياتي 
لي تلاقينا بساعات الاصيل 
.
. 


1\  


 

2\ 
 

3\ 

 

4\ 

 

5\
 
6\ 
 
7\ 
 

واخيراً وليس اخراً... 
اتمنى يعجبوكم ... 
تحياتي ... 
روعة ... 

} ..مخرج ..~ 
.
.
كم على ذكراك هليت عبراتي 
وانت عني يا منى عمرى ذهيل 
.
.

صار عمري حزن وايامي حسراتي
والفرح من دنيتي شد الرحيل 
.
.

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
ما شاااء الله ما شاااء الله 
شوو هالحركاااات شوو هالحركااات *_^
ولوو ان الصورر  كباار > > ما اقدر اشووف النصف الثاني من جهة اليساار  خخخ
بس عجبووني كثيررر واكثرر شي الصورتيين الاخيريتيين 
طالعيين حركااات ،، ما شااء الله 
صار نفسي اصورر زيهم هههههه
تسلم يمناااك خيووه على هيييك تصويررر 
موفقه لكل خير وصلاح
دمتي بكل الاماني

----------


## فرح

ماشاء الله 
رووووعه حبيبتي 
التصوييييييييير رووووعه مثلك يالغلا
بس لو مصغره الصووور اوضح في الرؤيه 
بس بجد حلووووويييييين 
وربي يعدعنا وعنكم الهموم والاحزان بحق الصلاة
على محمدوعلى آله الاطهار
ننتظر بحر عطاااائك الحلوووودوووم 
موفقه

----------


## حساسه بزياده

حسيت الصور جامده
كنهم من الأرشيف؟؟؟
بس لو أبيض وأسود 
بيكونوا تراث 
يسلموا

----------


## مضراوي

تصوير روعه ..~ 
يعطيك الف عافيه 
لآعدمناك 
تحيااتوو 
~..m!KAge

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم... 


لكل جزيرةٍ مرسى ... 
وأنا لامرسى لقلبي سوى احتضان أمواج البحر وتلاقفها له...........>شيئ مما الهمتنيه صوركِ  



بعمق البحر واتساعه...ابدعتي.... 

التقاطات اجتذبت أطرافاً لمحربتي حتى انسكب الحبر دون دراية مني أو شعور..... 


رجائي بأن تجري بأوردتك سعادة حد الارتواء....... 
وأن تبعد عنها الهموم كبعد السماء..... 

بحق الأطهار النجباء... 

سلمت عدستكِ الحساسة ...وسلمت الالتقاطات الشامخة الارتقاء...... 

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى 
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ايش هالحركات
بس طول الصور خرب عليها اشوي
تسلم دياتش

----------


## آهات حنونه

بجد تصوير رائع جدا

ولقطات تاخد العقل


منظر البحر عذاااااب

تسلم دياتك وعدستك الرائعه

تحيــــــــــــــاتي

----------


## همس الصمت

صور روعة مرة
والتصوير مرة يهبل
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآإحب ،*

*البحر يآعمري مره شي آحبه* 

*وتصوير قميلٌ* 

*ثآنكس على الطرح وتسلم الإيدين يآرب* 

*ربي يعطيش ’آلف عآإفيه ..،*

*لآخلآ ولآعدم*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## ليلاس

*التصوييييييييير رووووووووعة غناتي*

*تسلمي حبوبه ع الطرح*

*الله يعطيييييييك العاااافية*

*لا خلا و لا عدم جديييييييييييدك*

----------

